# Nurse willow



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The boys are both sick. Jake has a horrible ear infection and Ozzy a bad tummy. Willow has spent the weekend loving then both up. She really is the best gal. If I end up breeding it will be interesting to see how she is with the puppies.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Ouch that ear looks very sore  hope they are soon much better after the loving care from their nurse Willow :love-eyes:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ow - poor Jake that looks really, really horrible - are you having to get drops down there?

Poor old Ozzy - did He eat something disgusting 

Hope the boys are better soon - they are very lucky to have such a beautiful, kind nurse Willow.


HANG ON! Rewind - breed?!!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bless nurse willow - she must know the boys are unwell.....
I'm with marzi "willow babies???"
Has she not been done?
Are both of the boys "entire?"
I always said I'd never have a 3rd - I would make an exception for a baby willow 
Hope the boys are feeling better soon xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Miss Willow having babies? :baby: :smile2:

Hope the boys feel better soon. That ear looks right nasty. Maggie sends hugs :hug:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Jake I've been doing drops and antiseptic powder but it's still bad so he's to the vet in the am! 
Willow and the boys have been done however I have an opportunity to get a puppy and breed her under the mentoring of a wonderful friend and breeder. I'm thinking willow would be a wonderful aunty.
The puppy isn't born yet but we know what we want. Her name will be Thea and she will be either a red and white or chocolate and white parti with ticking. Her mom will be a red and white parti with ticking and dad is a chocolate phantom. 
My friend will need time to test and be sure she is suitable and then she will need to be trained and be old enough so it's a few years down the road but I'm excited. I'm going to do puppy baby books and training for the puppies and of course tons of pictures. 
When this time comes I'll set up a site so any one who wants to can follow along.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Poor boys! Aimee Jane and Miles are in the same boat as Jake. They just went to the vet this morning and have been given drops for their ears.

Did Jake go swimming?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He went in the water last weekend but he doesn't swim. His head doesn't get wet. It has now started in three other ear. My poor baby.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh yuk that does look nasty, good luck at the vets. How exciting - look at you now! years ago when you were not a 'dog lady' I bet if anyone told you how your life was going to revolve around dogs you would have thought they were completely mad!! I'm sure Willow will make a fantastic Auntie but i guess a lot would depend on how 'mum' felt about her being around the babies, Willow seems such a sweetheart.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor Jake and Ozzy hope they will soon be on the mend, Willow is such a sweetheart. Exciting plans on the puppy front, hope it will all come together, I for one would love to follow the story


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, lovely Willow, you'll have to get a nurse outfit, she'd look great! Those ears are making me wince, ow!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok took him to the vet. 300$ later he has a yeast infection.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Ok took him to the vet. 300$ later he has a yeast infection.


Ouch! For poor jake and your purse x
I hope he's feeling better very soon x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor Boy, lets hope it clears up soon now you know what it is. x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And now I have stuff to prevent it too and he seems to be feeling much better. Ozzy throwing up his breakfast every day they are putting down to allergies.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no poor ozzy, if it's not one it's the other, nurse willow sure must be busy looking after her brothers x


----------

